# Conductor anagram game



## KenOC

A player suggests a valid anagram for a well-known conductor's name. Whoever identifies the conductor gets fame and glory, but must also propose a new anagram. The anagrams can easily be generated here: http://wordsmith.org/anagram/ OK, here goes.

Dead Tuvalu smog


----------



## KenOC

It may be a bit tough to unscramble these. So here's the answer to the first:

Dead Tuvalu smog = Gustavo Dudamel

Another to try:

Ironic astronaut


----------



## Andreas

KenOC said:


> It may be a bit tough to unscramble these. So here's the answer to the first:
> 
> Dead Tuvalu smog = Gustavo Dudamel
> 
> Another to try:
> 
> Ironic astronaut


Is that Toscanini?


----------



## Weston

Otto Riscaurnian? Oh, wait. He wasn't a composer.

These are hard. Setting the site to reverse generate names, which you can do in the advanced section did not help in this instance.

[Edit: I think Andreas has it.]


----------



## Andreas

Here's another one:

Meek Retro Plot


----------



## KenOC

Andreas has it indeed! Ironic astronaut = Arturo Toscanini. Hmmm...meek retro plot, eh?


----------



## Ingélou

Meek Retro Plot = Otto Klemperer 

A Blunt Radio


----------



## Taggart

Adrian Boult

Ron bill hair job.


----------



## Mahlerian

John Barbriolli

Ensnare Brine Told


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Broiler Zee Up

Guess!

Hint: He's a living. He's French.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I don't know Mahlerian's but DiesIrae's is Pierre Boulez.


----------



## KenOC

Broiler Zee Up = Pierre Boulez

I won't suggest another since Mahlerian's is still outstanding.

(I see I'm second with this one!)


----------



## Andreas

Mahlerian said:


> John Barbriolli
> 
> Ensnare Brine Told


Leonard Bernstein!


----------



## Andreas

How about:

Human Be Zit


----------



## KenOC

Andreas said:


> Leonard Bernstein!


aka On-line bartenders.


----------



## Ingélou

Andreas said:


> How about:
> 
> Human Be Zit


Zubin Mehta

New one: Real Bow Turn


----------



## Andreas

Ingélou said:


> Zubin Mehta
> 
> New one: Real Bow Turn


Bruno Walter!

Okay, this is really difficult:

Load Vegan Burp


----------



## KenOC

"Load Vegan Burp" is still waiting. Maybe too hard? It is for me! Here's an alternative:

Look, swooped kilts!


----------



## Mahlerian

Leopold Stokowski.

I haven't been able to figure out the other either.

How about...

Lent Sent At Dusk


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Klaus Tennstedt! 

Next:

Vegan Envy Irks My

I think this will be difficult.


----------



## Celloman

Threle flawn wriglum


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Wilhelm Furtwangler

Mine from above still stands! 

Vegan Envy Irks My


----------



## omega

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Wilhelm Furtwangler
> 
> Mine from above still stands!
> 
> Vegan Envy Irks My


Evgeny Mravinsky!
Transcriptions of Russian names are somehow tricky...

*Load Vegan Burp* (from Andreas) has not been found yet.

I suggest an easier one:
*A Chorused Tilt*
which is the same as *That's cloudier*, by the way. Thanks, Mister anagrams generator...


----------



## Andreas

Load Vegan Burp = Paavo Berglund 

A Chorused Tilt = Charles Dutoit

Okay, another tricky one:

Ego Girls Riots


----------



## KenOC

Yet another

Rancher's henchmen

out of turn, but I like this one!


----------



## omega

Andreas said:


> Load Vegan Burp = Paavo Berglund
> 
> A Chorused Tilt = Charles Dutoit
> 
> Okay, another tricky one:
> 
> Ego Girls Riots


Sir Goerg Solti (with the particle!).

What about...
*Its alcoholism anthem*

(Please drink responsibly. No replies allowed of you're less than 18, or less than 21 and living in the US.)


----------



## Andreas

omega said:


> Sir Goerg Solti (with the particle!).
> 
> What about...
> *Its alcoholism anthem*
> 
> (Please drink responsibly. No replies allowed of you're less than 18, or less than 21 and living in the US.)


Michael Tilson Thomas

Next:

Crablike Loser


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Carlos Kleiber* - My favorite!

Next up:

Fear Leak Bulk I


----------



## omega

Andreas said:


> Crablike Loser


*Carlos Kleiber*

KenOC had
*Rancher's henchmen*
in mind. I haven't found it yet.

DiesIraeVIX suggests
*Fear Leak Bulk I*


----------



## Andreas

omega said:


> KenOC had
> *Rancher's henchmen*
> in mind. I haven't found it yet.


Must be Hermann Scherchen!


----------



## Azol

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Carlos Kleiber* - My favorite!
> 
> Next up:
> 
> Fear Leak Bulk I


Must be Rafael Kubelik

Next up... *Get Tenor Ring*!


----------



## Andreas

Who's this:

Our Mad Critic


----------



## KenOC

As yet unsolved (I think):

Load Vegan burp
Vegan envy irks my
Get tenor ring
Our mad critic


----------



## Andreas

KenOC said:


> As yet unsolved (I think):
> 
> Load Vegan burp
> Vegan envy irks my
> Get tenor ring
> Our mad critic


The first two were solved on page 2.


----------



## Ingélou

Andreas is obviously the Anagram Wizard on this thead! :tiphat:


----------



## Azol

Andreas said:


> Who's this:
> 
> Our Mad Critic


Riccardo Muti!

Okay, my question still stands:

Who's *Get Tenor Ring*!


----------



## Andreas

Azol said:


> Riccardo Muti!
> 
> Okay, my question still stands:
> 
> Who's *Get Tenor Ring*!


Georg Tintner!

Next one:

*Ken's Oak Seaplane*


----------



## Ingélou

Andreas said:


> Next one:
> 
> *Ken's Oak Seaplane*


Esa-Pekka Salonen

Next One: parson mail

_(Sorry for the delay; I did an anagram, then saw we had him already.)_


----------



## Andreas

Ingélou said:


> Next One: parson mail


Marin Alsop!

Now:

*Nude Gnome Year*


----------



## Andreas

Andreas said:


> *Nude Gnome Year*


Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Ingélou

Thanks for putting us out of our misery, Andreas!
Are you going to set another?


----------



## KenOC

How about -- *Loud theatrics*

And maybe a tougher one, expressing two common opinions:

*Arrive, Titan! (abhorrent jerk)*


----------



## Andreas

Okay, this looks easy ...

*Where Pepper Lie High*


----------



## Ingélou

KenOC said:


> How about -- *Loud theatrics*
> 
> And maybe a tougher one, expressing two common opinions:
> 
> *Arrive, Titan! (abhorrent jerk)*





Andreas said:


> Okay, this looks easy ...
> 
> *Where Pepper Lie High*


~~~~~~~~
My head hurts!


----------



## Mahlerian

> *Arrive, Titan! (abhorrent jerk)*


Heribert, Ritter von Karajan

Had to look up the full name.

*Oi, A Jaw Size!*


----------



## Andreas

Loud theatrics = Charles Dutoit

Oi, A Jaw Size = Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Mahlerian

Andreas said:


> *Where Pepper Lie High*


Philippe Herreweghe

*If Slender Choir*

*Auks ask, "Am I uzi?"*


----------



## KenOC

*Sir Volt vomits carhops
*


----------



## Andreas

Mahlerian said:


> *If Slender Choir*


aka *I, French Soldier*


----------



## Andreas

Mahlerian said:


> *If Slender Choir*
> 
> *Auks ask, "Am I uzi?"*


Erich Leinsdorf!

Masaaki Suzuki!



KenOC said:


> *Sir Volt vomits carhops*


Mstislav Rostropovich!


----------



## Andreas

*Hurrah, stick in!*


----------



## Badinerie

Arthur Nikisch.

*Mambo Cheetahs*


----------



## Badinerie

Might be possible to write a mad story...

*Maria Lucia Grinoil * decided to go on some *Rank Orgy Visits.* but found there was only one *Kettle Per Room.*
She felt such a *Stooge Girl!* Just then from across the room *"Look two dike slops!"* that *Rascal Mark Cheers*
Just then *Fern Ritzier* stepped forward and acussed him of having a *Bad Oral Unit*

I'll have to stop... one for Adrian Boult came out a bit rudeish!

In there are... Otto Klemperer, Igor Stravinsky, Leopold Stokowsk,i Fritz Renier,Adrian Boult, Georg Solti, Charles Mackerras, and of course Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## Andreas

If you feel like it, try *Hebraic Suicide Gel*


----------



## Ingélou

Andreas said:


> If you feel like it, try *Hebraic Suicide Gel*


Sergiu Celibidache

New - *Come, Ham bathes!*


----------



## Badinerie

Old Thomas Beecham...

*Ye Giggly Trio*....? Lol!


----------



## Badinerie

Rotfl......HVK anagrams...my face hurts from laughing!

http://wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=Herbert+von+Karajan&t=1000&a=n


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Badinerie said:


> *Ye Giggly Trio*....? Lol!


This is Gyorgy Ligeti, but who is *a brown non event*?


----------



## Badinerie

Anton Von Webern,

*Shag Lip Slip*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Philip Glass!

*Shrimp kill repaired?*


----------



## Andreas

Badinerie said:


> Anton Von Webern,
> 
> *Shag Lip Slip*


Philip Glass!

[TurnaboutVox was faster, though. Anyway, if you like:]

*Roger inhaled joint*


----------



## Andreas

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Shrimp kill repaired?*


Sir Phillip K. Dreamer! ... no?


----------



## Guest

Maybe you've already tried this one: *a big icier schedule*.


----------



## Guest

Andreas said:


> Philip Glass!
> 
> [TurnaboutVox was faster, though. Anyway, if you like:]
> 
> *Roger inhaled joint*


John Eliot Gardiner !!


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Maybe you've already tried this one: *a big icier schedule*.


Come on, come on ! Slow as a glacier, not to everyone's taste, though Robert Simpson thanks him heartily for revealing hidden mysteries in Bruckner!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Sergiu Celibidache, of course!

But - what about *Shrimp kill repaired*?


----------



## Guest

Sir Mark Philip Elder?


----------



## KenOC

*Ha! If wry, spank.*

A conductor with few recordings but very good ones. Died last year in a car crash.


----------



## Guest

Frank Shipway, I believe.


----------



## Guest

Herr Frank Shipway was a quite a character, it seems. Check out his obituary: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/11066356/Frank-Shipway-obituary.html

Yes, I remember very well not asking him to premier my 23rd Symphony in F-flat major (subtitled The Unfinished, If Not Entirely Begun), and that magical moment when he never ever told me "TalkingHead, you're stone-cold crazy, go home and forget about this abomination you dare call a symphony. In fact forget about music entirely, if I were you." Ah yes, those were days!


----------



## Mahlerian

None currently going? How about this:

*Aria striving to sky*


----------



## Guest

Igor what's-his-name that lived in Paris for a while and had a torrid affair with Coco Chanel?


----------



## KenOC

TalkingHead said:


> Frank Shipway, I believe.


Frank Shipway it is! He had no Wiki page, so I prepared a brief one. I also collected some personal recollections of him that more or less tell the story. Note the reference to the Telegraph's obituary in the last entry.

https://sites.google.com/site/kenocstuff/frank-shipway-recollections


----------



## Guest

It's that cape worn by Shipway that does it for me, Ken! A cape? I'll have to try that in class soon.


----------



## AdmiralSilver

What about *Ms. Elan Church* ?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

AdmiralSilver said:


> What about Ms. Elan Church ?


That would be Charles Munch, I think.

Now, Mahlerian might possibly disapprove of the conducting if he *listened in a storm*


----------



## Badinerie

Oo....He never uses his middle name does Mr Rattle!

*A Cartoonist Ruin*


----------



## Guest

Arturo Toscanini.

*Jalopies mark van*


----------

